# Last Keg of Bosch Beer at Schmidt's Corner-Pics



## ironmountain (Apr 5, 2014)

My inlaws live in Houghton, Mi. Father in law grew up in Liminga, which is 10-15miles nw of Houghton. That farm is now our hunting camp.  There's a bar near the camp that's called Schmidt's Corner.There was a Schmidt's Corner gas station/small store across the parking lot, but that closed years ago..the bar is still open. Anyway...Bosch beer was consumed in massive quantities in that area.I'd say 95% of the beer bottles/cans in the dumps at the farm are Bosch. The last keg of Bosch beer was consumed at Schmidt's Corner. from the wiki:On September 28, 1973, the last keg of Bosch beer was delivered to Schmidt’s Corner Bar in Houghton. The strong connection between Bosch and the community was even more apparent on that day. _The Daily Mining Gazette_ captured the atmosphere at the bar stating “there were so many the patrons were crawling on one another”, while locals expressed their dismay, “the Copper Country is losing many of these small industries… we just can’t stand to lose such industries, that’s all that’s to it.” I have pics of that day. My wife's grandmother and grandfather, heck even my father in law, spent quite a bit of time there drinking, playing cards and socializing.. These pics are originals that I took pics of at my inlaws' house. Grandma moved into a senior apartment complex and we were organizing and out of the 400ish (no joke..the woman loved to take pics) photo albums, I found these... 10-15 of the signatures are wife's dad/grandma/grandpa/uncles/neighbors etc... most of them are long gone now..


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 5, 2014)

a few more pics...


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 5, 2014)

a few more..


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 5, 2014)

last one...


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 5, 2014)

she'd also kept a journal since she was a young girl. I'm going to go through them and type them up and make a few nice leatherbound copies for the family... and a ton of local history books.  Books for each county in that area.... almost 1000 cassettes and over 1000 vhs tapes... grandma loved her some media.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2014)

Cool Pics, I really like that one with the last Keg of Bosch. Haas Beer & Copper Club should of been big beer sellers in that area. They both had breweries in that location. have you ever heard of them 2. LEON.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks..I'll see if they have any pics of the Haas family/brewery etc... My father-in-law's family has long been very close friends with the Haas family.  I'll see what they have at their house. I know they have some crocks and a few things from the estate... I'll have to ask the wife.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2014)

My Boss at work is named Andy Haas. I shown him my Haas cone top & he was excited to see it said A. HAAS Brewing company. He thought maybe he was related to them & didn't know it maybe, LOL.  LEON.


----------

